# Yoohoo - Doreen F.



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks kindly for your recent donation on behalf of Princess, Jerry and Kobe. 

You can now see all of their photos on our web site. Looks like Kobe lost about ten pounds of matted hair.

Thanks again for your generosity!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

You are very welcome Lea! Glad you are able to help those puppers!

Doreen


----------

